#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Qual sua Distribuição Linux Preferida?

## code

O Under-Linux quer saber: Qual a sua distribuição Linux preferida? Estamos muito interessados em conhecer mais nossa Comunidade, e gostaríamos de saber qual pingüim mais lhe agrada, seja no trabalho ou em casa. Também gostaríamos que você participasse nos comentários, explicando seus motivos, apontando as vantagens (e por que não, as descvantagens) de sua distribuição preferida. E se você utiliza Linux para várias áreas diferentes (escola, faculdade, pesquisa, cursos, empresa, etc) por favor, deixe especificado nos comentários.

Outro ponto importante é com relação a lista de distribuições da enquete. para fazer esta enquete, pegamos as primeiras nove ocorrências da lista de distribuições Linux mais utilizadas citadas no DistroWatch.org, e as populamos aqui em ordem alfabética (para mostrar que não estamos dando preferência para nenhuma delas). E se a sua distribuição Linux não estiver na lista, você poderá marcar a opção "Outra", e nos informar sobre a mesma aqui nos comentários.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

falto slackware na enquete entao eu votei em outra ....

----------


## code

Infelizmente! Também sou usuário Slackware e LFS (que não é uma distro, mas sim um modo de vida ;-), porém tive de respeitar a lista do DistroWatch, e apresentar em ordem alfabética as nove distros mais usadas de acordo com o próprio site deles...

Mas não se preocupe, pois além desta enquete permitir múltiplas escolhas, ainda tem os comentários para o pessoal se manifestar. Quem sabe não apresentamos um quadro totalmente diferente do DistroWatch aqui no Under-Linux? :-D

----------


## lucianogf

acho que deveria ter um critério para escolha, prefiro debian para usar em servidores mas kubuntu para desktop.

----------


## edmarmega

Uso servidores Debian Lenny, e roteadores Mikrotik ( que tambem é um linux otimizado), e infelismente ainda continuo, a Me...rd...aaa..aa do Rwindows da silva em desktop devido a alguns programas que utilizo e no linux nao roda, nem com wine, mas é isso ai, seja livre seja Linux, amo under-linux e vivaolinux, nao sei o que seria de mim sem vcs.

----------


## lucianogf

para informação, mikrotik não é distribuição linux, é um Router OS.

----------


## pedrovigia

Para mim é Debian mais foi linux para mim esta bom e Luciano segundo a wikipedia: *Uma Distribuição Linux (ou simplesmente distro) é composta do núcleo Linux e um conjunto variável de software* então o mikrotik é uma distro linux sim feita para uma função especifica que é roteamento de redes ...

----------


## juniorphy

Debian em Servidores - Ubuntu em Desktop"s !!!

----------


## Gbytes

Debian com certeza, simplesmente a melhor distro para servidores. E ubuntu para desktop.

----------


## alextaws

sinceramente, eu prefiro o slackware, apesar de não esta na enquete, mas depois vem ubuntu, em seguida o debian, as outras não tive oportunidade de testa-la.

----------


## Duca

Uso Gentoo (Amd64) tanto em casa como no trabalho. Por isso tive que votar em outra distribuição.
E no trabalho os servidores são Debian, SUSE e Fedora.
Adoro o Gentoo, o fato de ser um distro "voltada" para desempenho me agrada muito. Todo dia aprendo algo novo e complicado de fazer , hehe.

----------


## lucianogf

> Uso Gentoo... Todo dia aprendo algo novo e complicado de fazer , hehe.


Essa realmente não parece ser para 'usuários' hehehehe

----------


## netosdr

Aqui já usei de várias, no começo usei muito RedHat por ter sido uma das primeiras a sair em CD daquelas revistas de informatica em 1990 e qualquer coisa. 

Atualmente uso CentOS e Ubuntu.

----------


## onnet

Já experimentei RedHat, usei por um tempo o kurumin da versão 4.0 até a 7 e hoje estou usando o ubuntu.

----------


## emsfalcao

Slackware em servidores e Mandriva Power Pack em Desktops

----------


## bjaraujo

Faltou CentOS aí.

----------


## Duca

> Essa realmente não parece ser para 'usuários' hehehehe


Ow, a galera do trabalho vive dizendo que eu uso o win98 do Linux, hueahaeheaue, formato todo dia, ehauehuae
Sempre testo algo de novo, testo a otimizacao ao extremo, ae eu fico degradando o sistema de tanto teste e formato o S.O.. Contudo depois de testado, instalo o S.O. e fica ainda mais legal, hehe

----------


## lucianogf

heheehhe

baixei a instalação do gentoo, qualquer hora vou instalá-lo pra ver qual é.

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Prefiro o Slackware, sei que ele nao estar na enquete mais é uma distribuiçao que da gosto de usar, em seguida venho com SUSE, para Desktop a vacilidade de usu e os um bom repositorio de pacotes Yast...

----------


## ninjaquitite

Acredito que faltou o Slackware na lista - Quem precisa de um server, a parceria slackware e MK significa muita grana poupada em link, pois respondem muito bem em desempenho, controle, estabilidade e velocidade. Satisfação maior dos clientes.

----------


## luizheli

Eu também...

----------


## Duca

> heheehhe
> 
> baixei a instalação do gentoo, qualquer hora vou instalá-lo pra ver qual é.


Instale pelo " Minimal Install CD" e vai saber do que estou falando, hehe.
Instalei o Gentoo que uso aqui pelo _pendrive_, hehe.

----------


## lucianogf

baixei o minimal também, não tinha outra opção. hehehe

----------


## Duca

Tem o Live CD:
Index of /gentoo//releases/amd64/10.1
Index of //releases/x86/10.1

----------


## edMin

Faltou também o CentOS, uma das distruições mais usadas para hospedagem. Eu só uso ele para servidores de missão crítica.

----------


## cytron

Pois é!!! Slackware não é fraco! Muita gente usa, bom... ainda bem que não dependo de enquetes ou sites de pesquisas, o importante mesmo é que Slack nunca vai sair de moda! é como o amigo disse... não é distro... é um modo de vida kkkkkk. Legal!

----------


## luizheli

Já experimentei várias. Essa semana mesmo instalei no meu laptop a versão mais recente do Sabayon Linux (Kde). Mas jamais deixei o Slackware, agora na versão 13 amd64.

----------


## gpaiva

Trabalho com o Debian GNU/Linux faz alguns anos. Problemas de configuração às vezes é algo comum (não normal), como exemplo, instalar o software da Receita Federal na distro, com um pouco de paciência e jeito, tudo roda perfeitamente. Seja pra desktop ou servidor, garanto que ela não te deixará na mão. Pra servidores, gosto muito do FreeBSD. Não dá para pisar em terreno arenoso.

----------


## mktguaruja

Aqui uso tanto o Debian e Ubuntu, mais o debian no server e ubuntu no desktop essa versão 10.04 então ta muito boa mesmo, incrementos visuais, varias melhorias.

----------


## Milho

Gosto muito do Debian, e usei o Mandrake durante toda sua vida (até mesclar com o Conectiva que nunca gostei e virar o Mandriva, que continui não gostando...), mas migrei para o Ubuntu na versão 8.04 e hoje é minha distribuição principal por sua praticidade e pelo grande cuidado da Canonical com seu produto. Como distro secundário, apenas mudo o sabor: Kubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04, para meu Acer Aspire One  :Smile:  Ah, meu filhote de 3 aninhos também usa o Ubuntu 10.04, e não teve grandes dificuldades em migrar do Win7 para o Ubuntu KK.

----------


## kalelalves

Não tem Slackware...: (
sou usuário e gosto muito da distribuição.
Kubuntu ta, bém é muito boa pra desktop, mas é KDE + Ubuntu, então votei Ubuntu.

----------


## Riotkahn

Mandriva 2010.1 Spring - Desktop

Debian - Servidores

----------


## andrehenrique

Arch!

----------


## dalua

ubuntu e big linux, a primeira pelo ótimo trabalho em tornar o linux mais acessivel e a segunda por ser uma distribuição nacional com caracteristicas próprias e que atende ao usuário iniciante

----------


## vcandido

OpenSuse

----------


## osmano807

> OpenSuse


É boa, o YaST é uma beleza também

----------


## Elidiano

ubutun e a melhor

----------


## Matter

Uso Ubuntu pela sua praticidade. 
Na verdade é tão prático que até minha mulher usa Ubuntu.

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

ubuntu

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Sabayon

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Ubuntu continua vencendo  :Smile:

----------


## Duca

Depois que voce aprende a mexer no gentoo, as outras parecem mais difíceis de usar, rs

----------

